# Look, ma, no kit



## alamocdc (Apr 24, 2008)

My first kitless pen. Used a Schmidt feed and nib, and roller clip from Elliot. Used a scrap piece of slightly curly Cherry (can't see the curl in the photo, but it's there) so I wouldn't screw up an expense acrylic with my first try. This thing is so light, even with the converter it won't register in grams or tenths of an ounce on my digital postage scale. The cap doesn't post, but it's close so I may be able to modify it. The next ones will post. The finial doesn't fit as tight as I'd like, but that'll be corrected on future versions as well. Finished with plexi.












As always, feel free to hammer away.


----------



## winpooh498 (Apr 24, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## karlkuehn (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome pen, Billy! I like the taper of the closed end a lot, very sleek looking.


----------



## ahoiberg (Apr 24, 2008)

very nice looking pen! great work.


----------



## Dan_F (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks good, how does it write? One of the things that concerns me about going kitless is the weight thing. Perhaps I'm in the minority on this, but I actually like a certain amount of heft in a pen. Doesn't mean it has to be "heavy", but I don't like them weightless either. Does yours feel comfortable to you?

Dan


----------



## Tea Clipper (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice work Billy!


----------



## BigShed (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice pen, unusual. Did you get the clip from the same place as the nib?


----------



## johncrane (Apr 24, 2008)

Looking really good Billy the only thing l would do is put one or two burn rings on the cap just near the joint


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks, all!

Dan, I haven't inked it yet so I can't answer the writing part. However, it's Schmidt and I expect it to write at least as well, if not better, than our kit nibs.

John, I meant to do just that, but got a bit over excited as I was finishing it up and forgot until it was too late.

FWIW, I tried to widen the mouth of the cap this morning so it would post and ruined the finish. It spun in the vise.[:0][B)][V] But I should be able to fix it tonight and while I'm at it I'll add some embellishments to the cap.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Apr 24, 2008)

That is sweet looking


----------



## gerryr (Apr 24, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## txbatons (Apr 24, 2008)

NICE!


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 24, 2008)

You're on your way!  How do you like the snap cap?  I've tried the Mutschler but not the Schmidt yet.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 24, 2008)

Sweet pen.  
Cindy


----------



## MobilMan (Apr 24, 2008)

Quite a pen.  I like it.  Pardon the stupidity, but what do you mean "it doesn't 'post'"


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 24, 2008)

George, I don't really mind the snap cap so much, but I'm not terribly fond of this size feed. I like them at least the size of the Mutschler. It took some trial and error to get things to work correctly, but I have a good handle on it for future pens now. I need to order some Mutschlers. I initially went with the Schmidts b/c of cost and I didn't want to invest a lot if I wasn't going to be happy with what I could do with it. Now that I know...

Mobilman, posting means that the cap will fit onto the back of the main barrel in use.


----------



## Tanner (Apr 24, 2008)

It looks great Billy!!  Very nice custom job!


----------



## bitshird (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice looking pen Billy!! great way to start a kitless,


----------



## Rojo22 (Apr 24, 2008)

Billy

I love the wood and the pen looks awesome!

I am new to the kitless thing, so I am going to ask a really dumb question.  The "connection" points for the pen, ie the nib and body, the finial to the cap, are those metal inserts with screw threads, or did you actually use a tap and die on the wood?  

Thanks 

Robert


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 24, 2008)

Robert, I used a small screw to mate the finial to the cap, and the nib & feed came with a brass insert with internal threads that I epoxied in place. Check out Elliot's stuff and you'll see what I mean. He pictures most of it. There are any number of ways to accomplish this and it takes some calculation and planning, but it isn't really all that difficult.


----------



## redfishsc (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow, that is a very pretty pen. 


For the finial at the clip, I'd consider putting something like blackwood, DI, cocobolo, or a similar wood that offers some dense hardness and also provides a bit of a contrast to the rest of the pen.


----------



## MarkHix (Apr 24, 2008)

Great looking pen!  If this is the first, the 10th will be over the top.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 24, 2008)

Billy, ya done good..


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 24, 2008)

Billy, I love the pen, the wood, the ingenuity and workmanship that went into it. But, I don't understand.....what would be the sin in screwing up a hunk of plastic?


----------



## thewishman (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice work, my friend. It's about time for me to make the pilgrimage to Fairborn for an advanced class. You are cookin' with gas.

Chris


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks pretty darn nice to me, even with all the problems that you say but I can't see.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, I fixed the cap this evening and now it posts. Yeah!!!!! Score! Nuttin' but net! I even refinished the cap and this little darling will become my daily driver soon so I can test the Schmidt nib.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 24, 2008)

Man that's awesome Billy ! [8D]


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 24, 2008)

Billy, Have you tried to remove the nib for a good cleaning yet?  One thing I found out about the Schmidt front section is that the nib, feed and housing or the "front section" is all one unit and if a customer wants a particular pen but an upgraded nib, you can't just swap nibs.  So much for customizing nib jackets to match the pen bodies![:0]


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 24, 2008)

I did try to pull one apart, but it was VERY stubborn so I gave up. I doubt I'll offer an upgrade for these. Is the Mutschler easier to work with? Cost alone tells me it's a better nib and I need to bite the bullet and order some of those while they're still available.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 24, 2008)

The Mutschler's can be upgraded and/or swapped out for my SF or 18 k gold nibs, which come in Fine or Medium.  (I also have a few broad tips and a few extra fines in the 18k nibs.)


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks, Lou!


----------



## Dan_F (Apr 24, 2008)

Billy---I'll be interested to see how you feel about the weight, balance, and comfort of writing when you get it inked up. It should handle differently than what we're used to with kit pens. 

Dan


----------



## Mather323 (Apr 25, 2008)

Great work on your pen, if looks like you put in some time on it!


----------

